
Privacy expert resigns from Alphabets Smart City proj over surveillance concerns - gukov
https://gizmodo.com/privacy-expert-resigns-from-alphabet-backed-smart-city-1829934748
======
adetrest
What a track record for this project... Two people resigning from it because
of privacy issues... I am not looking forward for private companies to take
over municipal government responsibilities.

